# 1/4 bailyes echo problem



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

cs300 was changed over to 1/4. all goes good but my chain will not fit on bar with my sprocket in the way . i ordered all the right stuff it seems my chain loop is just a tiny bit short. should i shave my dime bar? i have 2 diff size bars and and both share same problem. please help.


----------



## newguy18 (Dec 3, 2007)

take the chain to your dealer and have him add a link to it.I don't recomend doing it yourself but if you want to get the rivet spinner and a breaker.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> take the chain to your dealer and have him add a link to it.I don't recomend doing it yourself but if you want to get the rivet spinner and a breaker.


i only need about a 1/4 link. i have 2 loops per bar and i realy want to avoid adding a whole link for vairous reasons. what about shaving the bar? bailys sells the loops for this exact combo so im not sure whats going wrong.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> take the chain to your dealer and have him add a link to it.I don't recomend doing it yourself but if you want to get the rivet spinner and a breaker.



most dealers dont stock this link or .25 chain i do have brkr & spnr but no .25 chain. adding a link will destroy this perfect optuce loop so that is my last option. thank you


----------



## ray benson (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it too short if the chain goes on the sprocket first then put bar on the studs and then the chain on the bar?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

*yes*



ray benson said:


> Is it too short if the chain goes on the sprocket first then put bar on the studs and then the chain on the bar?


still wont go. bar hits sprocket and chain is just shy


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

*yes*



ray benson said:


> Is it too short if the chain goes on the sprocket first then put bar on the studs and then the chain on the bar?


still wont go. bar hits sprocket and chain is just shy


----------



## ray benson (Dec 3, 2007)

I have shortened a bar for an old homelite as I had two chains lacking 1 link. This was 1/2 pitch chain.


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 3, 2007)

I would just add a link.


----------



## andrewspens (Dec 4, 2007)

*Happened to me, too*

I had the same thing happen with a cannon carving bar. The link count they put on their (cannons) website was short by 1 link. I couldn't get the bar short enough to mount the chain. Here is the easy fix, since 1/4 pitch is a little rare in a local shop. Grab a grinder (bench, angle, doesn't matter). Grind down the back of the bar (sprocket end) until it clears. I had to take off about 1/4 inch for mine to fit. It looks like a Stihl bar now, with the bar bolt channel open on one end, but it fits, and I didn't have to send out for a single link and some presets.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 4, 2007)

*thanx. still looking*



andrewspens said:


> I had the same thing happen with a cannon carving bar. The link count they put on their (cannons) website was short by 1 link. I couldn't get the bar short enough to mount the chain. Here is the easy fix, since 1/4 pitch is a little rare in a local shop. Grab a grinder (bench, angle, doesn't matter). Grind down the back of the bar (sprocket end) until it clears. I had to take off about 1/4 inch for mine to fit. It looks like a Stihl bar now, with the bar bolt channel open on one end, but it fits, and I didn't have to send out for a single link and some presets.


this is what i want to do, but i want to here more from others first.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 5, 2007)

As long as grinding the bar doesnt damage the oil pick up hole thingy or the locating pin ... who gives a rats a$$, grind it!


----------

